# DirecTv Online and transfer between units hacks..



## producerkeith (May 18, 2006)

I have 2 DirecTv units with Tivo... I want to schedule online recordings and transfer betweent he 2 units in my house... does anyone have a good hack to use???


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Tivowebplus and MRV. Both are included in the Zipper.


----------



## producerkeith (May 18, 2006)

How hard is it to hack a tivo... I have never done anything like it before, but i have some basic knoledge of computers (i have put in ram chips and cards... stuff like that)


----------



## Enrique (May 15, 2006)

producerkeith said:


> How hard is it to hack a tivo... I have never done anything like it before, but i have some basic knoledge of computers (i have put in ram chips and cards... stuff like that)


Very easy I have hack 4 Directv tivos in about 1hr.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

Series 2 Dtivo's are easy assuming you don't have the R10, the others are fairly straight forward with mod's done on the software, the R10's require prom replacement and that can be a bear if you aren't talented with hardware mod's not to mention expensive.

The search function is your friend.


----------



## woohorn (May 20, 2006)

Does the R15 have the same problems with the hack as the R10?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

the R15 isn't a TiVo.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Gunnyman said:


> the R15 isn't a TiVo.


So the answer is yes, it has the same problems as the R10, in that with both, you can't do these hacks without first doing something else. For the R10, that "something else" involves replacing the PROM. For the R15, that "something else" involves throwing it out the window and replacing it with an actual TiVo unit.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

trainman said:


> So the answer is yes, it has the same problems as the R10, in that with both, you can't do these hacks without first doing something else. For the R10, that "something else" involves replacing the PROM. For the R15, that "something else" involves throwing it out the window and replacing it with an actual TiVo unit.


But cannibalize it for it's 160 gig HD first.


----------



## woohorn (May 20, 2006)

Great respnose on the R15, thanks!

It was "free" so that is an option I guess. I have ended up with a Series I, Series II, and an R15 that I would love to all get together, but I guess I need to plan the hardware better.


----------

